# Orange and brown



## Aingeal (Apr 5, 2008)

The look we are going for:







This is a look that mostly flatters dark brown eyes, but anyone can do it if you like the colours. It is all up to personal preference.

Before I start listing the things I used, I want to make it clear that you can ALWAYS substitute other colours and products! A lot of people put in requests for tuts using lower end cosmetics. This look can be recreated using less expensive products, I just do not own them. So, when I list my materials, I will provide a cheaper alternative to what I used.

Things you will need:






1. An eyeshadow base. I used Urban Decay Primer Potion ($16.00), a cheaper alternative is L'Oreal De-Crease ($7.99).

2. A bright orange shadow or pigment. I used MAC Acid Orange pigment ($19.50). A cheaper alternative is NYX Hot Orange shadow ($5.00).

3. A darker orange shadow or pigment. I used MAC Off The Radar pigment ($19.50+ because it is LE). A cheaper alternative is NYX Orange loose pearl shadow ($3.00).

4. A medium brown shadow or pigment. I used MAC Chocolate Brown pigment ($19.50). A cheaper alternative is NYX Walnut loose pearl shadow ($3.00).

5. A highlight shadow or pigment. I used MAC Classic White shadow that came in the Tailormade Warm Eyes palette (I do not know the cost since this is discontinued). A cheaper alternative is NYX Egg White shadow ($5.00).

6. A black eyeliner pencil, or gel eyeliner. I used a Milani pencil in True Black ($2.99) because I am allergic to MAC eyeliner. (Note: for this look, liquid liner should not be used because the liner is applied to the waterline. Liquid liner is not safe to use on your waterline.)

7. An eyeshadow brush. I used MAC 213SE that came with the Tailormade Warm Eyes palette (a regular MAC 213 brush is $22.50). A cheaper alternative is NYX Brush Shadow 1 ($5.99).

8. A blending brush. I used MAC 194SE; it is a concealer brush but it works well for blending IMO (a regular MAC 194 brush is $18.50). A cheaper alternative is NYX Brush For Crease ($8.99).

9. An angled brush. I used MAC 266 ($19.00). A cheaper alternative is NYX Brush Angle Liner ($5.99).

10. A black mascara. I used MAC Mascara X ($12.50). A cheaper alternative is Covergirl Lashblast ($7.65).

11. An eyelash comb. I used Sonia Kashuk Lash and Brow groomer ($7.99 from Target). You can get a plastic one at most dollar stores.

12. A coral or sheer pink lipgloss. I used MAC Moonbathe ($14+ because it is DC). An alternative is Covergirl Wetslicks gloss in Peaches 'N Gleam ($5.19).

13. Some type of makeup remover or brush cleanser. I used Ponds make up removing wipes ($5.99). You can use any type of makeup remover or brush cleanser, but I do not recommend using dish soap, because I find that my brushes smell metallic-y if I clean them with it.

And here we go!

Start off with a bare face. Always remember to wash your face before applying makeup. It is important that your eyelids are not oily.






Apply your eyeshadow base to your eyelid, all the way up to your browbone. Smear it in with your finger until it is dry and applied evenly.






Using your eyeshadow brush, apply your bright orange eyeshadow to your inner lid. 






When you are done, clean the product off the brush.






Using your eyeshadow brush again, apply your darker orange eyeshadow to the rest of your eyelid. Blend it with the bright orange shadow. If you are unsure how much to blend, think about a colour gradient. The colours should merge seamlessly together. Swish the brush back and forth against the colour, and do not apply more than light pressure. Clean off your brush again.






Using your eyeshadow brush, apply a small amount of your brown eyeshadow to the very outer edge of your eye. Blend it with the darker orange shadow. Clean off your brush again.






Using your eyeshadow brush, apply a small amount of your highlight shadow underneath your brow, all the way to the other colours. Blend them together. <i>Do not apply very much shadow, this is merely for blending purposes</i>.






Using your blending brush, apply a small amount of your brown eyeshadow into your crease. Blend it into the other colours it comes into contact with, as well as the highlight. <i>This is the most important step.</i> If not blended enough, the brown will look too harsh against the highlight colour. Blend until you can't tell where one colour ends and the other begins. It may take a few minutes. Then, clean off your brush.






Using your angled brush, apply a small amount of your brown eyeshadow underneath the outer part of your eye, right along the lash line. <i>Be careful not to get any shadow on your waterline.</i>  Clean off your brush.






Using your angled brush again, apply a small amount of your darker orange eyeshadow underneath the inner part of your eye, right along the lash line. <i>Be careful not to get any shadow on your waterline.</i> Clean off your brush.






Take a look at your eyelashes. If any shadow has fallen on them, clean it off. If you are using wipes like me, fold a wipe and sandwich your lashes between the two sides, lightly pulling away. If you are using a liquid makeup remover, dip a Q-tip into the liquid and "paint" it onto your eyelashes.

Apply your black eyeliner to your bottom waterline. If you have never done this before, it will feel weird and a little irritating. The best method to do this (in my opinion, anyway) is to pull down the skin below your eye with one finger, and sweep the pencil over the waterline. You can take as much time as you need to do this. If you feel your eye starting to water, stop and wait for it to go away. Watery eyes will make your eyeliner wear off faster, may smear your shadow, and will cause your mascara to clump and run.






If you want to, line your upper waterline as well. This is much harder to do and is something I have never gotten used to. Try looking up, and only doing a little bit at a time. Or, close your eye most of the way and glide the pencil between the lids.






If you curl your eyelashes, do it now. Otherwise, sweep on one or two coats of black mascara to your upper lashes. Now that most of the mascara is off the brush, apply one coat to your lower lashes. Be careful to not apply too much; less is more in my opinion.






After your mascara has dried (it is very important for it to be dry), use your eyelash comb to work out any clumps. Your lashes should be separated as much as possible. I would like to add that metal eyelash combs work WAY better than plastic ones at separating clumpy lashes, so if you can spend the $7.99, I urge you to! 






Apply your lipgloss in the shape that most flatters your lips. I do not put any in the corners of my mouth, because I find it gathers there anyway and I end up wiping it off.

Your look is complete! If you wear foundation, blush or bronzer, you should apply those as well. I do not wear foundation or bronzer and feel that, on me at least, this look would be overdone with blush, so I left it as is.
















Always remember to take dozens of pictures, and only upload the flattering ones! ;]



I hope you enjoyed this, and I am always open to CC!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm...this may look good on me toooooooo. Thanks! Cute look. I never thought about using orange.


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 5, 2008)

Very pretty. You kinda remind me of the mona lisa portrait.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 5, 2008)

This looks really cute, and the tutorial was super super detailed. I love how you gave inexpensive alternatives!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 6, 2008)

pretty! thx for the TUT!


----------



## anjdes (Apr 6, 2008)

This looks fantastic. I never thought orange would work on eyes :-D. And I love the way you've explained everything. Please keep the tutorials coming, you're really good at 'em!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting! And thanks for giving suggestions for alternative products.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 11, 2008)

greeat tutorial!! that color looks really pretty


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty!  Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## n_c (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty. Thanks for tut


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, I wrote twice


----------

